# How do I find witnesses for my wedding in Auckland?



## jkami (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi guys

I am planning to travel to Auckland and get married with my fiancee during next Jan/ Feb, both of us are not NZ citizens.

However, it is required to have two witnesses for our wedding, how can we find them in Auckland?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

jkami said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am planning to travel to Auckland and get married with my fiancee during next Jan/ Feb, both of us are not NZ citizens.
> 
> However, it is required to have two witnesses for our wedding, how can we find them in Auckland?


Congratulations! Can you not bring 2 friends with you? It would surely make your wedding more fun. Perhaps the marriage celebrant can help you? Is there a reason you are getting married in NZ instead of Hong Kong?


----------

